# One bow from each company



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Alright, if you could choose just one bow from each of these top five companys what would they be. Companies: Mathews, Hoyt, Elite, Bowtech, and PSE. I'll Start
Mathews:Switchback
HoytroElite
Elite:E500
Bowtech:Admiral
PSE:X-force GX

Your turn


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Mathews: Monster
Hoyt: Vantage Elite
Elite:Z28
Bowtech: 82nd
PSE: X-Force


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm in
Mathews: Drenalin LD
Hoyt: AM 35
Bowtech: Black ice(made by them, so it counts)
Pse: Bowmadness XL
Elite: Cuda


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Mathews- Reezen 6.5
Hoyt- AM 32
PSE- Omen
Bowtech- 82nd Airborne
Elite- GT 500


----------



## chase10 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hoyt: Vantage Elite
Mathews: Monster
PSE: X-Force GX
Elite: Z28
Bowtech: 82nd


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Bowtech: Admiral
Mathews: Monster
PSE: X-Force
Hoyt: AM 32
Elite: Z28


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Mathews: DXT
Hoyt: AM 32
Elite: Z28
Bowtech: Tribute
PSE: X-Force GX


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Mathews-Reezen 6.5
Hoyt-AM 32
Elite-GT 500
PSE-Bow madness
Bowtech-Admiral


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoyt : UltraElite (possibly VantageElite but havent tried it yet).
Bowtech : SWAT or Sniper as theyre the only ones available in my DL
Elite : XLR
Mathews : Conquest 4 (would be the XLR8 only DL too short)
PSE : X-Force


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Bowtech: Sentinel
Hoyt: Vantage Elite
Mathews: Conquest Apex
PSE: Bowmadness XL
Elite: XLR


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

hoyt: turbohawk
mathews: swithchback
bowtech: 82
pse: omen
elite: XLR


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

hoyt: V-tec back when there bows where lite but haven't picked up a AM
mathews: Monster
bowtech: 82nd
pse: bowmadness
elite: GT500


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

Mathews: Switchback
Hoyt: Vulcan
Elite: GT500
Bowtech: Guardian
PSE: Haven't ever shot one I liked or would own. Sorry.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

hoyt: Vantage Elite w/ 3000 limbs, or Pro Elite with 3500 limbs
Elite: XLR
Mathews: Monster
Bowtech: General
Martin: Scepter 4 elite with Nitrous X "B" cams with mini mods

no offense to anyone, but i'm just not a fan of pse. love the moneymaker, not so much with there hunting bows


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

Mathews Drenalin - my obvious pic cuz i have one but wouldnt mind a new Reezen 
Hoyt Katera
PSE - not sure
Ross - Cardiac
Parker - 31 Ultralight - love my dads


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Mathews: Reezen 7.o
Hoyt: AM 35
Elite: Z28
Bowtech: Guardian
PSE: X-Force Omen


----------



## martinbows777 (Feb 7, 2009)

Rytera-alien x
mathews-Reezen 6.5
Hoyt-Alpha max
Elite-GT 500
Martin-warthog


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Hoyt: Vantage Elite XT 2000 Limbs and Cam & 1/2 Plus or Spiral cams
MathEWs: Reezen 7.0
Pse: Bow Madness
Bowtech: brigadier
Elite: GT500


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews: Switchback ( I own one) would like a Reezen 6.5
Hoyt: Alphamax 32
PSE: Bow Madness
Bear: Truth 2
Mission: Eliminator


----------



## gun870guy (Jun 26, 2009)

Mathews:Switchback
Hoyt:Katera
Elite:Not a top company
Bowtech:Not a top company
PSE:Bowmadness XL


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoyt: Alpha Max 32
Mathews: Reezen 6.5
PSE: X-Force
BowTech: Tribute
Elite: GT 500


----------



## BrowningMM3 (Jul 26, 2009)

browning micro madis 3

ok heres the story
i went to a shop i wanted a 45# dimond edge so i went in there and said i need a 45# lft handed bow he hands me a browning micro madis 3 and a dimond edge i went to there range in the back i shot 3 shots with each bow
i shot the browning using the top pin i was about 3in low 1in to the right second shot robin hooded the first third shot broke the nock on the second arrow and went in right beside i bought the browing and have won many many shoots state 3-d champon state feild chamion


----------



## Pig Pen (Feb 8, 2006)

gun870guy said:


> Mathews:Switchback
> Hoyt:Katera
> Elite:Not a top company
> *Bowtech:Not a top company*
> PSE:Bowmadness XL


Care to elaborate?


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

mathews: ovation
bowtech:guardian
hoyt:kobalt
elite:gt500
pse:mach flight 4


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

matthews: Reezen 7.0
elite:Gt 500
bowtech: Sniper
hoyt: AM 32
pse:X-Force


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Pig Pen said:


> Care to elaborate?


I agree, since when is Bowtech not a top company?

But, I knew this was going to happen eventually. People would start arguing over brands and stuff. It was just a matter of time...


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Pig Pen said:


> Care to elaborate?


I agree and I was a little confused too. how is BowTech not a top company?


----------

